# Pratt and Whitney Lathe Pictures



## papermaker (Apr 15, 2013)

This is the lathe that was at my tool honey hole.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2013)

Have the rest of the machine?   Looks like a wood lathe now....  But in the end of the following site, it looks like your machine.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/pratt&whitney/


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 15, 2013)

I have one of those in the storage garage. I will get pics next time I am there, I also have the overhead shaft and pulley system to operate it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## papermaker (Apr 15, 2013)

I first thought it was a wood lathe until I looked in the box of parts that comes with it. There is a heavy cast iron box that has the step pulleys inside and a sheave on the outside . The parts box has the cross-slide and a bunch of other tooling for it! 
I wasn't in the market for another lathe...at the moment... but thought it was cool. I had an uncle that worked his entire career for Pratt and Whitney.


----------



## Tamper84 (Apr 15, 2013)

I see that you are in Maine. Did you happen to buy all of those old machines that were on Craigslist for a while?

Chris


----------



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2013)

Is your uncle still alive?  It would be cool t talk to him..


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 15, 2013)

That looks like a watchmakers - jewlers lathe


----------



## papermaker (Apr 15, 2013)

No my uncle passed away about 5 years ago. It would have been interesting to talk machining with him but he would have  rather talked fishing in Maine though.
No the old machines are still listed on Craigslist for $2800. I wish that the pictures were clearer so you could get an idea of what there is. I think there is a big camelback drill press, a horizontal mill machine and a couple lathes. They look like they date back to the turn of the last century.All seem  to run off flat belting. Cool stuff. 
I have a former co-worker whose father was into the machining hobby for a long time who has since passed away. The coworker didn't know that I had become interested in the hobby but he lit up when I told him. He said his fathers basement is full of that kind of "stuff". I mentioned that I would be interested in buying some of it depending on what he had. He said he had no idea what he had but I could _have_ it all. So I'm kind of anxious to see what he has before buying anything big. hoping that there is a benchtop milling machine in there.


----------

